# -Pocas bromas- Parece que los musulmanes se están pirando de España



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.

Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.

Le he dicho que a falta de corroboración (yo ruedo con el coche) tengo que creérmelo o ser escéptico, pues durante el covid1 ya tuve que salir del pueblo para creérmelo. Peo todo apunta a que ésto pudiera ser así.

Ante la curiosidad del dato añadiré que el kebap de enfrente también ha cerrado, y si en el pueblo hay 20 bares (creo que conté 19), solo había 1 exclusivamente para jóvenes; éste, luego nunca pensé que fuera cerraría (quebrar), hace un 1 mes que ha cerrado. Uno de los gerentes solía amasar el fajo de billetes, como hace o hacía el panadero los días de venta.


----------



## Josant2022 (21 Abr 2022)

Los moros no sirven para remeros.

Los chinos nunca cierran


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Abr 2022)

Un plan muy astut. Hemos hecho este pais tan mierda que ni los moros quieren estar.


----------



## ilustrado (21 Abr 2022)

No me jodas!!! que se están despoblando Qatarluña y Andalucía!!! la Expaña reinmigrada


----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Un plan muy astut. Hemos hecho este pais tan mierda que ni los moros quieren estar.



Zapatero consiguió que los sudamericanos se fueran en masa, creo que Sánchez quiere superarlo. 

No todo son malas noticias. Pasaremos hambre pero no tendremos pagapensiones.


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Zapatero consiguió que los sudamericanos se fueran en masa, creo que Sánchez quiere superarlo.
> 
> No todo son malas noticias. Pasaremos hambre pero no tendremos pagapensiones.



ojala, panchos veo cada dia mas.


----------



## ilustrado (21 Abr 2022)

@moromierda ha desaparecido, se fue a una boda en Morocomierda y ya no regresó a la frutería


----------



## Guillotin (21 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los moros no sirven para remeros.
> 
> Los chinos nunca cierran



Los chinos ya se fueron hace dos años, los que quedan es porque no se han podido ir.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Currículum vite:

-Crecí y trabajé en un comercio de alimentación desde los 10 años hasta los 17. Fui a los mercados de abastos con mi padre a comprar frutas y verduras y tengo amplias nociones sobre el comercio, la alimentación, y la compra y venta.

-Estudié Electrónica por periodo de 2 cursos y un trimestre y aprobé un solo curso, debido en gran parte a la ausencia de aprendizaje en lengua inglesa, que venía el idioma Francés como segunda lengua dentro del programa escolar de parte de primaria donde se estudiaba 3ª lengua (el 2º idioma es regional).

-Trabajé 6 meses de mensajero en una joyería, llevé millones de pesetas en mi mochila y solucioné problemas de la empresa con bancos y entidades.

-Trabajé 6 u 8 ocho meses en una empresa del sector Metal, siendo aprendíz del contrato laboral de aprendizaje de Felipe Gozález.

-Trabajé 11 años en el sector agrícola, desempeñando oficios como la poda, la plantación de ágrios, el montaje de estructuras de riego; fertilización, tratamientos químicos, injertos y aprendí nociones de cría y mantenimiento de frutales, árboles de secano y regadío, así como nociones de agricultura ecológica en Internet.

-Estudié aproximadamente 9 años la carrera de psicología en la UNED, aprobé 165 de 300 créditos, aproximadamente tres cursos completos de la Licenciatura de Psicología con una nota media de 7,1 puntos, notable en Estadística; Probabilidad, Psicopatología, Biopsicología y todas aquellas asignaturas que sirven para explicar el mundo moderno, como es la IA.

-Estudié y aprobé 2 años con nota de 5,6 los dos cursos del ciclo formativo de grado superior de Técnico superior en animación Sociocultural, que es lo mismo que Técnico en Cultura, Ocio y Tiempo libre.

-Trabajé 6 meses en la construcción...

-He vendido en Internet de forma amateur.

-Tengo amplios conocimientos de éste último medio, pues tengo acceso a Internet desde que terminé éste ciclo superior en el año 2.000.

-Trabajé en otra empresa del sector Metal (no matricería), unos tres meses, en el año 97-98.

-Fui gerente de unos recreativos durante el curso 99-00.


----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ojala, panchos veo cada dia mas.



Sí, sudamérica se está petando de rojos y ahí no tienen ahorradores europeos para esquilmarlos como nosotros. Así que, tiene lógica que prefieran España.

Pero no creo que tarden mucho en irse los panchos, sólo hace falta que Sánchez se mantenga en el poder unos añitos más y no quedarán ni gatos callejeros.


Es jodidamente irónico que el PSOE, partido cómplice de la INVASIÓN, vaya a ser el partido que acabe echando de manera indirecta a los invasores. Ni eso hacen bien esos hijos de puta.


----------



## 《Judas》 (21 Abr 2022)

Van a chapar la fruterida de kewap y se van a hacer foreros


----------



## DonLimpio (21 Abr 2022)

A ver si es verdad. Que se piren todos.


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Abr 2022)

Está pasando.


----------



## Pelamios1 (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Currículum vite:
> 
> -Crecí y trabajé en un comercio de alimentación desde los 10 años hasta los 17. Fui a los mercados de abastos con mi padre a comprar frutas y verduras y tengo amplias nociones sobre el comercio, la alimentación, y la compra y venta.
> 
> ...



Buen curriculum, como el mio, dice el dicho... maestro de todo sabio de nada. Es posible que solo en España se vean curriculum asi, incluso me he acostumbrado y ahora lo maximo que aguanto un curro son 5 años. En la ultima entrevista la de recursos humanos me dijo que llevaba haciendo lo mismo 20 años, yo saque a lista que deben ser siete u ocho sectores en los que pude estar mas de dos años y luego el resto de menos de dos años. Parecia la lista de Fps del ministerio de educacion: construccion. hosteleria, automocion, retail, calidad, energia, transporte, archivos,...etc. Le dije textualmente "yo no duro en un trabajo mas de 5 años por salud mental". Se le puso cara de me has pillado y me dijo que hacia bien, que ella misma propuso rotaciones en la empresa de puestos de trabajo (multi nacional enorme), me contrato al momento. Lo ultimo que supe de ella es que a los tres meses de la entrevista dejo el puesto de trabajo despues de 20 años.
Pd ya he cumplido 5 años donde estoy ahora asi que me largare, mi mujer ya lo sabe y me de vez en cuando me dice un ya te veo venir.
Otra PD. de verdad cuando lidies con alguien de RRHH decidle una parida asi, de verdad estan hasta los huevos de su trabajo.


----------



## Ponix (21 Abr 2022)

Moros moreando


----------



## Johnsons (21 Abr 2022)

Montar un negocio por cuenta propia de manera legal es simplemente nadar contracorriente en una cascada.... Ni ellos se salvan del infierno fiscal. Hacen lo que harían muchos si tuviera un lugar a donde huir.


----------



## moromierda (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países



Yo cunose algonos han hicho iso, amego.



Josant2022 dijo:


> Los moros no sirven para remeros.
> Los chinos nunca cierran



No e pro moro seno pro pubre, amego.



Papo de luz dijo:


> Un plan muy astut. Hemos hecho este pais tan mierda que ni los moros quieren estar.



Sa folla má a coalquer utro paí, amego.



César92 dijo:


> No todo son malas noticias. Pasaremos hambre pero no tendremos pagapensiones.



Yo paga pensiones, amego. Pensiones má barata ca hoteles e no e caro. Hoteles caro: míjor pensiones.



ilustrado dijo:


> @moromierda ha desaparecido, se fue a una boda en Morocomierda y ya no regresó a la frutería



Yo tene trubejo, amego. Cumarseal da hustelaréa.



《Judas》 dijo:


> Van a chapar la fruterida de kewap y se van a hacer foreros



Yo sita a te pro aloseones, amego.



Johnsons dijo:


> Montar un negocio por cuenta propia de manera legal es simplemente nadar contracorriente en una cascada.... Ni ellos se salvan del infierno fiscal. Hacen lo que harían muchos si tuviera un lugar a donde huir.



No e fásel, amego.


----------



## Jomach (21 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Un plan muy astut. Hemos hecho este pais tan mierda que ni los moros quieren estar.



El problema es que se van los que tienen voluntad de prosperar. El moro paguitero y parásito no saldrá de aquí ni con zotal.


----------



## cerilloprieto (21 Abr 2022)

Pasa igual que con los rumanos. Se marcharon los que estaban aquí remando; los que están delinquiendo o parasitando, se quedan en su paraíso hecho a medida.
Gitania, paraíso de funcicerdo y crimen organizado. Para el resto, muerte y miseria.


----------



## Tocomotxo (21 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los moros no sirven para remeros.
> 
> Los chinos nunca cierran



Si cierran si, un chino que andaba en mi zona desalojo la tienda de un dia para otro y nunca mas se volvio a saber de el


----------



## Bizarroff (21 Abr 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Pasa igual que con los rumanos. Se marcharon los que estaban aquí remando; los que están delinquiendo o parasitando, se quedan en su paraíso hecho a medida.
> Gitania, paraíso de funcicerdo y crimen organizado. Para el resto, muerte y miseria.



Mi pareja es rumana, mucha familia aquí todos currantes y no se ha ido a Rumanía ni uno... Eso sí, todos con gran parte de sus ingresos en B (limpieza, portes, reparaciones, reformas etc) que son rumanos, no gilipollas


----------



## tomac (21 Abr 2022)

El inmigrante no es gilipollas, es alguien que se ha tenido que buscar la vida en un entorno que no es el suyo. A remar no se va a quedar.


----------



## orbeo (21 Abr 2022)

Vienen a España y montan sus negocios. Al tiempo tienen una inspección, y entonces comienza la burocracia, aprenden las 3.000 normativas que no cumplen y no se lo pueden creer así que sólo arreglan un par de cosas y a esperar la siguiente inspección.

Tras varios años de peleas con la administración y algunas multas, pues muchos acabarán hasta los cojones de cosas que realmente no comprenden y preferirán irse a su pueblo a vender comida pocha en la calle sin que nadie les pida más que una pequeña tasa anual.


----------



## Funciovago (21 Abr 2022)

lo que mas me llama la atencion es todo el dinero negro que sale a traves de los locutorios y como los de hacienda se hacen los locos


----------



## Perroviolin (21 Abr 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Si cierran si, un chino que andaba en mi zona desalojo la tienda de un dia para otro y nunca mas se volvio a saber de el



Na pero eso es por el rollo este de q estan dos años sin pagar impuestos y a los dos años ya tienen q pagar y dan portazo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Abr 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Buen curriculum, como el mio, dice el dicho... maestro de todo sabio de nada. Es posible que solo en España se vean curriculum asi, incluso me he acostumbrado y ahora lo maximo que aguanto un curro son 5 años. En la ultima entrevista la de recursos humanos me dijo que llevaba haciendo lo mismo 20 años, yo saque a lista que deben ser siete u ocho sectores en los que pude estar mas de dos años y luego el resto de menos de dos años. Parecia la lista de Fps del ministerio de educacion: construccion. hosteleria, automocion, retail, calidad, energia, transporte, archivos,...etc. Le dije textualmente "yo no duro en un trabajo mas de 5 años por salud mental". Se le puso cara de me has pillado y me dijo que hacia bien, que ella misma propuso rotaciones en la empresa de puestos de trabajo (multi nacional enorme), me contrato al momento. Lo ultimo que supe de ella es que a los tres meses de la entrevista dejo el puesto de trabajo despues de 20 años.
> Pd ya he cumplido 5 años donde estoy ahora asi que me largare, mi mujer ya lo sabe y me de vez en cuando me dice un ya te veo venir.
> Otra PD. de verdad cuando lidies con alguien de RRHH decidle una parida asi, de verdad estan hasta los huevos de su trabajo.



El dicho más bien es aprendiz de mucho maestro de nada, pero bueno


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> lo que mas me llama la atencion es todo el dinero negro que sale a traves de los locutorios y como los de hacienda se hacen los locos



La inspección de hacienda es un instrumento recaudatorio más y nunca se van a poner a perseguir a gente a la que no pueden crujir


----------



## Woden (21 Abr 2022)

Se vayan todos los moroders y acojamos ucranianas macizas


----------



## Tocomotxo (21 Abr 2022)

Perroviolin dijo:


> Na pero eso es por el rollo este de q estan dos años sin pagar impuestos y a los dos años ya tienen q pagar y dan portazo.



En este caso fue extraño, pusieron un cartel de ahora volvemos. Y debieron ser otros los que desalojaron la tienda, pq jamas volvieron y el cartel se quedo ahi puesto un tiempo
Me llamo la atencion


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (21 Abr 2022)

La oportunidad perfecta para que Vicentín demuestre su valía detrás del mostrador


----------



## El Pionero (21 Abr 2022)

Enemigo que huye....


----------



## Charlie_69 (21 Abr 2022)

ojala, pero no y no paran de llegar


----------



## Murray's (21 Abr 2022)

Me nutre 
Cuanto menos remeros mejor


----------



## Murray's (21 Abr 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> ojala, pero no y no paran de llegar




Los que vienen no es a trabajar

No encuentran gente en hosteleria y construcción habiendo 13% de paro y llegada de inmigración, la gente no quiere trabajar y los inmigrantes menos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Abr 2022)

Pues yo cada vez veo mas moromierders y sus cerdas con carritos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Un plan muy astut. Hemos hecho este pais tan mierda que ni los moros quieren estar.



Hombre. Me imagino que sí Ejpaña vuelve a ser lo que era antes de entrar en el Euro y volvernos _Potensha_ Mundial, gracias al Milagro del Ladrillo, veremos tantos moroccos como en las épocas en las que Carlitos Alcántara iba en pantalón corto.


----------



## Tzadik (21 Abr 2022)

Mientras hayan paguitas, impunidad y coñitos de chortinas blancas dispuestas a entregárselos.... habrán musulmanes para rato


----------



## elCañonero (21 Abr 2022)

Sabes la diferencia entre un moro y un paki? Pues eso vuelve al cole, porque mucho me temo que los moros no regentan Kebabs


----------



## perrosno (21 Abr 2022)

Hasta hombre y mujeres he leído, bye.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Abr 2022)

Pues no quiero parecer paranoico pero hay otro canario de la mina

A la mayoría de chinos del barrio les ha dado por hacer 15 días de vacaciones en el mes de abril (y todos sabemos como está Shangai)


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Sí, sudamérica se está petando de rojos y ahí no tienen ahorradores europeos para esquilmarlos como nosotros. Así que, tiene lógica que prefieran España.
> 
> Pero no creo que tarden mucho en irse los panchos, sólo hace falta que Sánchez se mantenga en el poder unos añitos más y no quedarán ni gatos callejeros.
> 
> ...



Oiga, que igual es una trola de mi madre y voy a la ciudad aquí al lado y la frutería está abierta, o en sus ciudades sí están abiertos los kenaps y eso. Abrí este hilo para ver si se corroborava y esto si sería Orweliano y tal, si ocurriese.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (21 Abr 2022)

Confirmo, tres kebaps cerrados en mi ciudad en los últimos dos meses y un colega que trabajaba en el Eroski también se ha pirado (según él porque le han ofrecido un buen trabajo en Marruecos).

Añado porque se me olvidaba: un tío que trabajaba en el ayuntamiento también se ha ido.

La verdad es que resulta curioso el asunto. A ver si charlo algo con mi colega marroquí y a ver qué me dice.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Perroviolin dijo:


> Na pero eso es por el rollo este de q estan dos años sin pagar impuestos y a los dos años ya tienen q pagar y dan portazo.



No, los dos bazares sigue abiertos, de hecho la mujer del bazar de abajo creo que se pregunta que coño estaba pasando en el barrio, pues estos dos loscales estaban a su lado, y todo fue nada más comenzar la guerra.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El dicho más bien es aprendiz de mucho maestro de nada, pero bueno



ATON en el lenguaje de los libros internacionales (Aprendiz de Todo Oficial de Nada) de la novela Los amantes de ¿De Philip Joseph Farmer?, no sé, no lo recuerdo. Estoy muy leído, pero fue desde la niñez y en la UNED. Ahora ya no leo, sino alguna entrada de Wikipedia.


----------



## Lonchafina (21 Abr 2022)

Vaya vaya vaya.... parece que la solución a la ocupación musulmana era generar una crisis del copón.

Cuando hay que doblar el lomo salen por patas.


----------



## DonLimpio (21 Abr 2022)

Por algo hay que empezar.
Menos competencia para el emprendedor y pequeño comerciante español.


----------



## GatoAzul (21 Abr 2022)

Y ahora queda la pregunta ¿antes de marcharse el moro de regreso a su país consiguió una paguita de España que sigue cobrando estando en su país?


----------



## Visilleras (21 Abr 2022)

No, no se están marchando.

Se están desplazando desde las grandes ciudades, sur de España, y costa de Levante hacia interior de la meseta, sobre todo a ciudades medianas y pequeñas tipo Palencia o Logroño.

Cuando vea el centro de Madrid o de Valencia sin morisma vagabundeante, o que cierran todas las fruterías de moros de Segovia... ya, si eso, hablamos.


----------



## pepeluismi (21 Abr 2022)

Es bueno para la vivienda y locales.
Rentistas con el culo en llamas


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> ATON en el lenguaje de los libros internacionales (Aprendiz de Todo Oficial de Nada) de la novela Los amantes de ¿De Philip Joseph Farmer?, no sé, no lo recuerdo. Estoy muy leído, pero fue desde la niñez y en la UNED. Ahora ya no leo, sino alguna entrada de Wikipedia.



De todas maneras a mi me gusta mucho ser aprendiz de muchas cosas, lo encuentro más divertido que ser maestro de algo y un puto ignorante en todo lo demás.
La gente que sabe "algo" de muchas cosas suele ser mucho más interesante que los maestros en una sola cosa, que suelen ser un puto coñazo.


----------



## lucky starr (21 Abr 2022)

Una gran noticia para nuestra frutería favorita.


----------



## zirick (21 Abr 2022)

Hasta que no quiten paguitas ni lo vamos a notar. No lo veremos con un gobierno social-comunista.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

"No hemos venido hablar de mi libro" pedazo de carne inútil.


----------



## Jotagb (21 Abr 2022)

Y quién va a pagar las pensiones?


----------



## Funciovago (21 Abr 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> La inspección de hacienda es un instrumento recaudatorio más y nunca se van a poner a perseguir a gente a la que no pueden crujir



¿Que no pueden crujir? todo eso queda registrado en western union, con nombre y apellidos, pueden crujirles perfectamente otra cosa es que no quieran


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Abr 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Vaya vaya vaya.... parece que la solución a la ocupación musulmana era generar una crisis del copón.
> 
> Cuando hay que doblar el lomo salen por patas.



Pues eso. Que si Ejpaña abandona la Champion's League, veremos menos moroccos que los que desfilaban protegiendo al Caudillo, en tiempos del Caudillo, valga la redundancia.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (21 Abr 2022)

Se están yendo a entrenarse para la Yihad


----------



## Coln (21 Abr 2022)

En sus lugares de origen se vive mucho mejor que en en los extraradios de una ciudad española pagando impuestos sin parar y trabajando para el Estdado sin parar.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (21 Abr 2022)

Los pakistaníes son MUY distintos a los Marroquíes. Algunos aquí pecais de ignorancia supina y los englobais en el mismo saco porque ambos son musulmanes, pero es como englobar a un suizo con un georgiano.

Son buenos inquilinos, son muy educados, todos trabajan en X o Y, causan pocos problemasen general. Son musulmanes pero de cultura hindú. Son básicamente Apu pero le rezan a Allah en vez de Shiva. Van a su bola y no se van a integrar, pero vienen a currar.

PD: Un amigo chino, que su familia tiene un bazar que va muchísima gente, ya me dijo que su familia tenia pensado volver a China, porque allí iban a ganar más pasta.


----------



## Shudra (21 Abr 2022)

Ojalá.


----------



## Avila256 (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los moros no sirven para remeros.
> 
> Los chinos nunca cierran



Los cojones.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Abr 2022)

tengo que verlo para creerlo amigo
cuando no me cruce con ninguno de ellos en el pueblo en el que vivo

te creere.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Abr 2022)

Ya lo he dicho antes. El día que estalle aquí una Crisis de verdad verdadera, volveremos a ver menos moroccos que los que conformaban la Guardia Mora del Caudillo. Mientras tanto, lo correcto es hablar sólo de Desaceleración.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## laresial (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



jAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

¿No vives en España verdad?

Docenas y decenas de moros veo por las calles por bandas. No me venga con cuentos.



César92 dijo:


> Zapatero consiguió que los sudamericanos se fueran en masa, creo que Sánchez quiere superarlo.
> 
> No todo son malas noticias. Pasaremos hambre pero no tendremos pagapensiones.



Jajajajaja

Hay millones de panchos en España, millones, y no en la periferia, viviendo en el centro con habitaciones pagadas por papuchi estado, no me venga con cuentos, cada vez que voy al metro, tengo suerte si veo algún español en el...


----------



## Sietebailes (21 Abr 2022)

Si,son el canario en la mina ,o las ratas en el barco.
Seguid soñado, esos no se van sin su parte del botín.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Sietebailes dijo:


> Si,son el canario en la mina ,o las ratas en el barco.
> Seguid soñado, esos no se van sin su parte del botín.



Si, ironico modo, si desabasteces a todos los ejércitos del mundo, excepto al ruso, que tiene petroleo, ¿quien gana la guerra de reconquista?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Venezuela.


----------



## risto mejido (21 Abr 2022)

se iran los que vinieron a trabajar, el resto se quedara


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Abr 2022)

Si están diciendo que en Marruecos están encontrando petróleo para 10 días
Los moros se creerán que volviendo a su país, se harán millonarios trabajando en refinerías
Y viendo la subida brutal de precios de España, están contemplando un plan sin fisuras...


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si están diciendo que en Marruecos están encontrando petróleo para 10 días
> Los moros se creerán que volviendo a su país, se harán millonarios trabajando en refinerías
> Y viendo la subida brutal de precios de España, están contemplando un plan sin fisuras...



Yo he citado la fuente. ¿Fuente?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Yo he citado la fuente. ¿Fuente?



Fuente de lo del petróleo? 
Se abrió uno o dos hilos hablando del tema









Marruecos encuentra petróleo en dos pozos en aguas cercanas a las Islas Canarias


Marruecos ha hallado petróleo pesado y ligero en dos pozos sondeados frente a las costas de Tarfaya e Ifni, cercanas a las Islas Canarias españolas, según...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Abr 2022)

Digo lo de 10 días, porque dicen que han encontrado un yacimiento de 1000 millones de barriles de petróleo
Eso da para el consumo mundial de 10 dias


----------



## Lester_33 (21 Abr 2022)

Me preocupa mi pensión...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Abr 2022)

Pues puente de plata y eso


----------



## MrYeyo (21 Abr 2022)

Pufff si es verdad no como en una semana por lo menos... exceso de nutrición


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (21 Abr 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Vaya vaya vaya.... parece que la solución a la ocupación musulmana era generar una crisis del copón.
> 
> Cuando hay que doblar el lomo salen por patas.



Yo tambien lo creo. Mirad cuanto es el cambio de un euro a sus monedas. Crear una situacion que no les sea rentable. Estan por la pasta. Nos vamos a joder por el camino....por que pringamos nosotros a tres niveles minimo. Con lo facil que habria sido controlar las fronteras.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (21 Abr 2022)

Lester_33 dijo:


> Me preocupa mi pensión...



Me recuerda a mi cuñao, que eligió el camino del Suicidio Demográfico. Cero hijos con 57 tacos. Cotizados 8 años en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (21 Abr 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> Buen curriculum, como el mio, dice el dicho... maestro de todo sabio de nada. Es posible que solo en España se vean curriculum asi, incluso me he acostumbrado y ahora lo maximo que aguanto un curro son 5 años. En la ultima entrevista la de recursos humanos me dijo que llevaba haciendo lo mismo 20 años, yo saque a lista que deben ser siete u ocho sectores en los que pude estar mas de dos años y luego el resto de menos de dos años. Parecia la lista de Fps del ministerio de educacion: construccion. hosteleria, automocion, retail, calidad, energia, transporte, archivos,...etc. Le dije textualmente "yo no duro en un trabajo mas de 5 años por salud mental". Se le puso cara de me has pillado y me dijo que hacia bien, que ella misma propuso rotaciones en la empresa de puestos de trabajo (multi nacional enorme), me contrato al momento. Lo ultimo que supe de ella es que a los tres meses de la entrevista dejo el puesto de trabajo despues de 20 años.
> Pd ya he cumplido 5 años donde estoy ahora asi que me largare, mi mujer ya lo sabe y me de vez en cuando me dice un ya te veo venir.
> Otra PD. de verdad cuando lidies con alguien de RRHH decidle una parida asi, de verdad estan hasta los huevos de su trabajo.




Buen currículum, dice. Si no terminas la carrera no tienes nada.

Es más, no sé hasta qué punto se debería poner en el currículum que no terminas nada de lo que empiezas.


----------



## mondeja (21 Abr 2022)

- Fuente: mi madre me ha dicho que hay un caso de algo -> hilo mítico multipágina
- Fuente: investigación independiente comparada con estadísticas, argumentos... -> un solo comentario diciendo "vaya tochaco"

Cierren este anto de putrefacción, por lo que más quieran.


----------



## teperico (21 Abr 2022)

ilustrado dijo:


> No me jodas!!! que se están despoblando Qatarluña y Andalucía!!! la Expaña reinmigrada



que se vayan pa Madris, leches


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Fuente de lo del petróleo?
> Se abrió uno o dos hilos hablando del tema
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de los 1.000 millones de barriles de Aguadir no sé si creérmelo, un 80% se lo quedó una empresa italiana y un 20% la de Marruecos, entrando en 2.019 Qatar Oils o algo semejante en un porcetaje del 30%.

No sé a qué se refieren con Aguanir, he buscado la región en el mapa y en el editorial y no he encontrado su ubicación.


----------



## tesorero (21 Abr 2022)

Y si dentro de los que se van, hay gente que está cobrando las paguitas sel SEPE, ¿las dejarán de cobrar? ¿devolverán lo cobrado de manera irregular? ¿o seguiremos pagando hasta que se den cuenta del percal?


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Zapatero consiguió que los sudamericanos se fueran en masa, creo que Sánchez quiere superarlo.
> 
> No todo son malas noticias. Pasaremos hambre pero no tendremos pagapensiones.



Tengo 2 amigos sudamericanos y ya empiezan a arrepentirse de haber venido. Los 2 vienen de la crema de la democracia, cuba y venezuela. Empiezan a ver que vamos hacia lo mismo, que aquí trabajas para sobrevivir no para vivir y que eran más felices con menos allí, que este país es una libertad vigilada encubierta, que allí no tienes ordenador ni coche biturbo pero eres feliz con poca cosa no hace falta ni trabajar y hay muchísima más libertad. Aquí es remo látigo con pocos incentivos.


----------



## elchicho47 (21 Abr 2022)

Que ala te oiga


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Abr 2022)

*Ni caso al tonto este que solo hace sobar latex y jugar a juegos de hace 15 años en su PC mierder no ve la luz de la calle*


----------



## Dreyfus (21 Abr 2022)

Me alegro mucho cuando un español alquila un bajo o un piso a un moro y pasan los meses y el español sin cobrar. Le pasó a un vecino mío millonario progreta y lloró durante meses. 

A gozar de una buenas dosis de Karma multicultural.


----------



## Turbocata (21 Abr 2022)

Interesante.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



Ven venir el cambio de gobierno y salen huyendo.


----------



## Turbocata (21 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Los chinos ya se fueron hace dos años, los que quedan es porque no se han podido ir.



O se los han comido.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

"Occidental no portarse bien, musulmán hacer pagar a hombre occidental su soberbia" Y ahí España tuvo algo que ver.


----------



## El Pionero (21 Abr 2022)

A lo mejor con el petróleo se van a convenir en la nueva Qatar y por eso se piran.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Opciónes

A) Tú tienes el mayor ejército del mundo, yo tenía el petroleo, ahora te lo has gastado, nos queda algo, pero notros tiramos de carros con bueyes.
B) Tenemos el petroleo, pero os lo vamos hacer pagar caro por la simple ley de la oferta y la demada.

Yo respondo la A)


----------



## Biluao (21 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los que vienen no es a trabajar
> 
> No encuentran gente en hosteleria y construcción habiendo 13% de paro y llegada de inmigración, la gente no quiere trabajar y los inmigrantes menos



No es tanto el hecho de que no se quiera trabajar perse, cosa que puede resultar perfectamente lógica y normal, sino más bien que no se quiere trabajar por lo que se recibe a cambio, más aún si sabes que con paguitas acabas recibiendo lo mismo o poco menos, por no hacer nada y disponer de todo tu tiempo para ti.


----------



## The Sentry (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



Moraleja: NUNCA alquiles tu local a extranjeros sin aval ni a zurdos que te puedan okupar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Abr 2022)

Deja la bebida hombre


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

La verdad duele, pero no deja de ser verdad. En cifras si quedan 200.000 millones de barriles de petroleo en el mundo, no van a quedar 400.000 porque yo te diga que quedan 400.000, ni 100.000, quedarán 200.000, si quedan 200.000.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Deja la bebida hombre



Soy abstemio


----------



## terro6666 (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



Una gran muestra, sin duda.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

No escucho a las mujeres españolas por convicción desde hace unos dos años, para mí ha sido un gran avance en mi salud.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Hoy, se ha puesto la sociedad, a quemar carburantes "por un tubo", y yo lo acuso.


----------



## Maestro Panda (21 Abr 2022)

Puente de plata


----------



## Espeluznao (21 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los chinos nunca cierran



En Barcelona sí cierran. Algunos para siempre, y otros cierran y abren otra cosa, hasta que dan con la tecla, con un negocio que funciona.

Un restaurante del centro de Barcelona, regentado por chinos, que sólo atendían a turistas chinos (y no al público en general), se convirtió en un kebab cuando el turismo dejó de venir, luego en una tienda de alimentación, y luego cerró definitivamente..


----------



## Funciovago (21 Abr 2022)

Pues yo lo que veo es que los inmigrantes ilegales se están quedando todos los curros, en general no solo moracos. Por ejemplo en hostelería no se veia tanto, pero desde hace un año conozco a muchísimos ilegales sin experiencia que han empezado a currar de cocineros o camareros, muy raro.


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Abr 2022)

Alam ala muslimim, amegos.


----------



## iaGulin (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> _dice que las bodas allí duran mucho_



Sea cierto o no me has hecho reír cabrón xD


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Pues yo lo que veo es que los inmigrantes ilegales se están quedando todos los curros, en general no solo moracos. Por ejemplo en hostelería no se veia tanto, pero desde hace un año conozco a muchísimos ilegales sin experiencia que han empezado a currar de cocineros o camareros, muy raro.



Manga ancha deben tener algunos países musulmanes y soviéticos para que venga tanto inmigrante de allí. De Rumanía está claro, está en la UE, pero de Marruecos por ejemplo.. Yo creo que son concesiones que se hacen los gobiernos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Tengo 2 amigos sudamericanos y ya empiezan a arrepentirse de haber venido. Los 2 vienen de la crema de la democracia, cuba y venezuela. Empiezan a ver que vamos hacia lo mismo, que aquí trabajas para sobrevivir no para vivir y que eran más felices con menos allí, que este país es una libertad vigilada encubierta, que allí no tienes ordenador ni coche biturbo pero eres feliz con poca cosa no hace falta ni trabajar y hay muchísima más libertad. Aquí es remo látigo con pocos incentivos.



¿En Cuba no tienen que trabajar para sobrevivir?
¿Cómo pagan las facturas?


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Sea cierto o no me has hecho reír cabrón xD



Si, a mí también me pareció un elemento cultural curioso, aunque he pensado "éste no vuelve". ¿Me recomedáis abrir un comercio de alimentación? Tengo los dos locales de mi madre vacíos, uno con la cámara frigorífica que hizo mi padre (una habitación alicatada y refrigerada). (El motor trifásico aún debe funcionar).

Mi tío planta verduras, melones y hortalizas, primera calidad, podría deshacer su cosecha. Ayer lo vi "mayor", pero hace unos 8 años ya me dijo que se había hecho mayor.

Planta verduras, hortalizas y melones todos los veranos; mi madre tiene un campo de naranjos en régimen de alquiler por cosecha y un tanto al año, de ahí salen varias toneladas de naranjas buenas, buenas, del campo a la mesa. No creo que costase demasiado negociar con los hijos del primo de mi padre que una parte de la cosecha la pusiera "deshacer" a valor de mercado.

Sería dar "palancazo" a las dos persianas, que por otra parte son locales de mi madre y ni aún yo sé en qué régimen le alquiló al musulmán, el otro sé que debe ser un rufián, aunque los musulmanes llegaron a poner aire acondicionado y las estanterías valen bastante dinero.

"Todo fuera" que hubiera "sorprasso" dentro.


----------



## Flecky's (21 Abr 2022)

No es lo que yo veo, es algo que se lleva diciendo años. La verdad es que no se han a ir hasta que caiga el estado completamente, aquí están mejor que en su país.


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿En Cuba no tienen que trabajar para sobrevivir?
> ¿Cómo pagan las facturas?



Fidel y sucesores les dan limosnas, viven como en sociedad primitiva con trueque contrabando y esas cosas. Eso de madrugar para ir a una oficina o una fábrica no se hace


----------



## D_M (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que se larguen moros y de que tu madre sufra impagos, por traidora alquilando el local a moromierdas.


----------



## csainz (21 Abr 2022)

Tendrán que estar alli para empezar la guerra con europa. Los emiratos disimulando nos tienen comprados con el dinero que hemos dado por el petroleo. Nos pondrán f1, futbol y motos durante la invasión mientras aplaudimos.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Tendrán que estar alli para empezar la guerra con europa. Los emiratos disimulando nos tienen comprados con el dinero que hemos dado por el petroleo. Nos pondrán f1, futbol y motos durante la invasión mientras aplaudimos.



Pues he leído que Emiratos Árabes es religioso ortodoxo. Muchos debimos pensar que por estar "montados" en el Petro-Dolar, era como en Las vegas, o Belgrado, (show girls excuse moi), pero, parece que no, que allí son ultraortodoxos, no puedes tener tener relaciones sexuales si no estás casado/a allí y la prostitución está prohibida religiosamente, lo cual, parece bastante, y moderamente tolerada por las leyes civiles.


----------



## tmoliterno (21 Abr 2022)

No caerá esa breva.

Que se larguen unos pocos por motivos puntuales, no te digo yo que no. Pero al resto o les echas a hostias o no les echas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (21 Abr 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> - Fuente: mi madre me ha dicho que hay un caso de algo -> hilo mítico multipágina
> - Fuente: investigación independiente comparada con estadísticas, argumentos... -> un solo comentario diciendo "vaya tochaco"
> 
> Cierren este anto de putrefacción, por lo que más quieran.



¿Cómo te atreves a compararte con Vicentín?


----------



## Hanselcat (21 Abr 2022)

De aquí no se va nadie que vino a vivir del cuento. Es decir, no se va ni dios salvo los españoles que tienen oportunidad de huir.


----------



## Kabuterimon (21 Abr 2022)

Normal, son moros que coño van a remar. Durante las vacas flacas se piran y cuando el pais se estabilice vuelven y a seguir comiendose los esfuerzos de los autoctonos. Hecha le ley hecha la trampa, los politicos quieren sus votos asi que toca dejarles hacer lo que quieran.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Sí, sudamérica se está petando de rojos y ahí no tienen ahorradores europeos para esquilmarlos como nosotros. Así que, tiene lógica que prefieran España.
> 
> Pero no creo que tarden mucho en irse los panchos, sólo hace falta que Sánchez se mantenga en el poder unos añitos más y no quedarán ni gatos callejeros.
> 
> ...



Los trajeron únicamente para que firmasen hipotecas y poder endeudar al estado al que zapatero había hecho avalista con la ley de Garantía de depósitos ( la trama de los rescates bancarios) una vez concluido ese saqueo al erario público ,se pasaron a la trama del coronavirus y próximamente a la de la guerra.

Dicho de otra manera los atentados de los trenes de Atocha se hicieron para poder saquear al estado español a través del rescate bancario


----------



## B. Golani (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



*Parece que los musulmanes se están pirando de España*
DIOS TE OIGA HERMANO


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2022)

En todo caso se piran los que trabajan. Los otros, ni con agua caliente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Abr 2022)

tesorero dijo:


> Y si dentro de los que se van, hay gente que está cobrando las paguitas sel SEPE, ¿las dejarán de cobrar? ¿devolverán lo cobrado de manera irregular? ¿o seguiremos pagando hasta que se den cuenta del percal?



Creo que si sales del país más de X días, no puedes cobrar el paro.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

El enclave relioso político cultural es EEUU ultraconservador para ser un país occidental, los Árabes religiosos ortodoxos. Putin ultraliberal. Y hay formas y formas de decir las cosas. España en medio, somos un poco de ambos, ultraconservadores y ultraliberales. Sé como se las gastan los ultraconservadores, sus maneras y sus formas, pueden ser muy bruscos en su forma de decir las cosas, pero son muy guardianes del pudor y del decoro.



Yo, hasta aquí llego. Por ahora.


----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

Si claro, pero eso es culpa del Banco de España, del gobierno y de la banca comercial. Sabiendo que el estado (el pueblo) es el aval, todos han hecho lo que les ha dado la gana. 

Tampoco he visto a nadie pidiendo responsabilidades frente al asunto, de hecho, quiénes gobiernan son los mismos de aquel entonces.

Pero llevas razón.


----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Tengo 2 amigos sudamericanos y ya empiezan a arrepentirse de haber venido. Los 2 vienen de la crema de la democracia, cuba y venezuela. Empiezan a ver que vamos hacia lo mismo, que aquí trabajas para sobrevivir no para vivir y que eran más felices con menos allí, que este país es una libertad vigilada encubierta, que allí no tienes ordenador ni coche biturbo pero eres feliz con poca cosa no hace falta ni trabajar y hay muchísima más libertad. Aquí es remo látigo con pocos incentivos.



Empiezan a ver fantasmas del pasado...

Es normal eso que dices, aquí se va a arrepentir más de uno de haber venido. 

Podríamos decir que el PSOE es el partido más anti inmigración de la historia sin siquiera ellos saberlo.


----------



## Karlb (21 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los moros no sirven para remeros.
> 
> Los chinos nunca cierran



Si cierran si.


----------



## Patito Feo (21 Abr 2022)

*En PARLA RESISTEN.*


----------



## El gostoso (21 Abr 2022)

JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJJjajajajajaj


----------



## Hamazo (21 Abr 2022)

Hostias pues ahora que lo dices, han chapado varios comercios de kebaps en mi zona. Antes habían muchos mas. Eso si la mayora son pakistanies, marroquíes solo conozco a dos peluqueros que curran todo el día y se cagan en la puta madre de todos los paguiteros.


----------



## El gostoso (21 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Mi pareja es rumana, mucha familia aquí todos currantes y no se ha ido a Rumanía ni uno... Eso sí, todos con gran parte de sus ingresos en B (limpieza, portes, reparaciones, reformas etc) que son rumanos, no gilipollas



Si vamos, unos ladrones.


----------



## Akira. (21 Abr 2022)

Esto se arregla con más ayudas


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ojala, panchos veo cada dia mas.



Los panchos llegaron para quedarse ....ya tu sabe parse


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (21 Abr 2022)

Los que cobren paguita no se van de aquí ni echandoles salfumant


----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo cunose algonos han hicho iso, amego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no quiero ninguna pensión, gracias por tu ayuda pero no será necesaria.


----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los trajeron únicamente para que firmasen hipotecas y poder endeudar al estado al que zapatero había hecho avalista con la ley de Garantía de depósitos ( la trama de los rescates bancarios) una vez concluido ese saqueo al erario público ,se pasaron a la trama del coronavirus y próximamente a la de la guerra.
> 
> Dicho de otra manera los atentados de los trenes de Atocha se hicieron para poder saquear al estado español a través del rescate bancario




Marxistas saqueando un país, nada nuevo. 

Hay que reconocer que han sabido "hackear" la democracia para sus fines.


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



Mentira.

Hay más moros que nunca en España.


----------



## moromierda (21 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Yo no quiero ninguna pensión, gracias por tu ayuda pero no será necesaria.



Yo tumpoco amego, piro yo ha nasedo a culonea aspañola e soy tan aspañol cumo tú.


----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo tumpoco amego, piro yo ha nasedo a culonea aspañola e soy tan aspañol cumo tú.



Ajajajaj menudo troll. Por lo menos el sentido del humor es algo que no nos van a quitar.


----------



## Erik morden (21 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo tumpoco amego, piro yo ha nasedo a culonea aspañola e soy tan aspañol cumo tú.



Cuántos años tienes?


----------



## Murray's (21 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo tumpoco amego, piro yo ha nasedo a culonea aspañola e soy tan aspañol cumo tú.




Prefieres mujer morocca o española , amego??


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (21 Abr 2022)

Conozco unos cuantos que esperan a tener la nacionalidad española para poder irse a vivir a Francia o a Bélgica, que es donde de verdad quieren estar. Dicen que es mucho más fácil sobrevivir en negro y sin papeles en España que en otros sitio.


----------



## moromierda (21 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Ajajajaj menudo troll. Por lo menos el sentido del humor es algo que no nos van a quitar.



E tiene DNI disde paquiñajo, amego.



Erik morden dijo:


> Cuántos años tienes?



No ires me tipo, amego. 



Murray's dijo:


> Prefieres mujer morocca o española , amego??


----------



## AlfredHard (21 Abr 2022)

@moromierda explícales que los moros cierran pero no se van, que no necesitan trabajar porque viven con la paguita conseguida a costa del esfuerzo y sudor de gañanes como el op o yo.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (21 Abr 2022)

Supongo que se irán "los buenos", los que al menos han tenido la intención de trabajar o montar un negocio. Los que están subvencionados con paguitas marido, mujer e hijos, no se van ni con agua hirviendo.


----------



## moromierda (21 Abr 2022)

AlfredHard dijo:


> @moromierda explícales que los moros cierran pero no se van, que no necesitan trabajar porque viven con la paguita conseguida a costa del esfuerzo y sudor de gañanes como el op o yo.



Piro *yo tene trubejo*, amego. Yo no gosta ginte pella paguita e no bosca trubejo.


----------



## Murray's (21 Abr 2022)

Se están yendo


----------



## Erik morden (21 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> E tiene DNI disde paquiñajo, amego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De un apéndice me sale leche si lo ordeñas.
Soy tu musa


----------



## Ballenero37 (21 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ojala, panchos veo cada dia mas.



Se reproducen como cobayas.


----------



## moromierda (21 Abr 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> De un apéndice me sale leche si lo ordeñas.
> Soy tu musa


----------



## Erik morden (21 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Earl manigault, el mejor jodido jugador de basket que le hace sombra a Kareem (sólo él y Larry bird los siente superiores.
The GOAT.


----------



## amputado (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## César92 (21 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1032614
> 
> 
> 
> Se están yendo



¡Alabado sea el señor!

Al final tendrán razón los de aquella web sobre la reducción de población en España, que decían que en el futuro seremos treinta millones o algo así.

Lógicamente, si se acaban las pagas, todos los inmigrantes se piran.

El principal problema será que los que nos quedamos lo vamos a pasar putas, pero bueno, no hay mal que por bien no venga.

Ahora solo falta que, una vez salgamos de la mierda, no vuelvan a regalar la futura riqueza de los españoles al primero que pase por aquí. A ver si los españoles aprenden y dejan de creerse y votar a los demagogos de siempre.


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Abr 2022)

Y con tvs y electrodomésticos sin pagar paso en Carrefour etc.


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Abr 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> ¿Cómo te atreves a compararte con Vicentín?



Joder que pasó con vicentin?.


----------



## cabronavirus (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pelamios1 (21 Abr 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Buen currículum, dice. Si no terminas la carrera no tienes nada.
> 
> Es más, no sé hasta qué punto se debería poner en el currículum que no terminas nada de lo que empiezas.



Pero tu crees que un doctor en picateclas con 20 años de experiencia puede argumentar que vale de algo fuera de picar teclas?. No sabra leer un cliente, ni conducir con trafico, ni sacarse un clavo de un pie, andar por misteriosas carreteras secundarias, verselas con GC, amegos y etnianos, arreglar un motor de 2 o 4 tiempos, electrificar una casa, levantar tabiques, soldar, conducir un dumper, un tractor, instalar un sistema de riego por aspesion goteo y fertirigacion, planificar un jardin, hacer un plan de fertilizacion, hacerse una tienda online, reparar equipo de hifi, instalar solar termica forzada o no, una calefaccion de radiadores o suelo radiante, reparar grietas y barnizar instrumentos de cuerda, canalizaciones de gas, mantenimiento de calderas, tapizar asientos de piel, etc etc de todo lo que he dicho y mas no soy maestro pero tampoco se aprende viendo 2 videos de youtube. 
Mucha peña con carrera que se cree lo que diga Ferreras o Susana incluso lo que digas el Pais. Cualquier dia me pongo y hago una carrera para ver lo que se siente aunque me da a mi que para cambiar de trabajo de poco me puede valer.


----------



## snoopi (21 Abr 2022)

SMI 1000 PAVOS para eso contratas españoles

Lo panchos moros y demas estaba bien cobrando 600 al mes.

Ahora nadie quiere saber nada de ellos

Nadie contrata tiraflechas ni medio simios a 1000 pavos al mes indefinidos


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (21 Abr 2022)

Shrumano, mucho Amelie, mucho comercio de China me parece a mí. Vas a disculparme, pero, "Balls" de Años 80 Los piratas. Tener huevos de fundirse el petroleo mundial.


----------



## apolyon (21 Abr 2022)

Joer moro es la antónimo de currante


----------



## keler (21 Abr 2022)

Otra realidad paralela y pajera de este foro.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Abr 2022)

Puente de plata...


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Abr 2022)

A los que veo por todos lados es a los negros. Joder, qué plaga...y panchos me da que han llegado unos cuantos. Sí es cierto que moros no veo un incremento. Y chinos, muchos se han pirado me parece a mi.


----------



## Fausto1880 (22 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Joder que pasó con vicentin?.



Es
 [IMG alt="emos_sio_engañás"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/173/173604.jpg?1650438116[/IMG]  
*emos_sio_engañás*


----------



## Calahan (22 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



No caerá esa breva.
Tu madre es una traidora a su país.
A extranjeros no se les alquila ni se les vende.


----------



## B. Golani (22 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



Allah te oiga , amego


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (22 Abr 2022)

keler dijo:


> Otra realidad paralela y pajera de este foro.



¿Pero en Forobuggis que dice la gente reapecto a ésto, están o no están cerrando kebaps? Estoy en ascuas.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (22 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No caerá esa breva.
> Tu madre es una traidora a su país.
> *A extranjeros no se les alquila ni se les vende.*



Me parece que usted ignora que la segunda y tercera nacionalidades que más compran vivienda en Ejpaña, por detrás de los british, son los rumanescus, bueno nuejtros compatriotas legalmente hablando, y los moroccos. ¿Implica eso que Ejpaña es un país de traidores?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (22 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> Parece que los gerentes de kebaps y fruterías están cerrando sus negocios y marchándose a sus países, es posible que el hecho de que la escasez de crudo vaya a ser una constante pueda hacer que estos hombres y mujeres estén emprendiendo el regreso a sus países ante el posible encarecimiento de todo en función de la ausencia de crudo.
> 
> Fuente: Mi madre, que tiene alquilada una frutería a un musulmán, hace tres meses que se piró a su país con la excusa de que se iba a una boda de un familiar, hace tres meses que no paga, patatín, patatán, dice que las bodas allí duran mucho, y me ha dicho que no ha cerrado solo él, sino toda la cadena de fruterías que llevaban junto los originarios de su país. La gente casi hacía cola para entrar y salir de la frutería de la ciudad más al sur.
> 
> ...



"Yo ruedo con el coche" que ruedas películas jajajaja...que cojones significa esa expresión? La dificultades que tenéis de escribir en Castellano es alucinante.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (22 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> "Yo ruedo con el coche" que ruedas películas jajajaja...que cojones significa esa expresión? La dificultades que tenéis de escribir en Castellano es alucinante.



Anda, cómprate aunque sea un Opel Tigra que estaban muy baratitos y así dices que tienes un deportivo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Abr 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> lo que mas me llama la atencion es todo el dinero negro que sale a traves de los locutorios y como los de hacienda se hacen los locos



Supe el caso de un locutorio donde pasaban droga y estaba a 200 metros de los servicios centrales de la AEAT


----------



## keler (22 Abr 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> ¿Pero en Forobuggis que dice la gente reapecto a ésto, están o no están cerrando kebaps? Estoy en ascuas.



Ni idea, yo en forochonis jamás he participado. Soy una persona con inquietudes y cultura.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Abr 2022)

los que cobran 1000 eur al mes con piso social seguro que no se irán


----------



## Chortina de Humo (22 Abr 2022)

Me han venido del seguro a arreglar una cosa, pancho. Me han traido un paquete, pancho. Hoy estaban arreglando un jardin publico...ni un español.

Cuando hablo de irme fuera me dicen lo bien que se vive aqui  como que en otros paises eres ciudadano de segunda o tercera, aham...y aqui??? 
Trabajitos publicos de doblar poco el lomo: cogen inmis.
Por lo privado: tambien porque dan subvenciones
Eres ciudadano de segunda en tu propio pais


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Abr 2022)

Jaja! Es el BROWN-FLAG!


----------



## Fermoselle (23 Abr 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> En este caso fue extraño, pusieron un cartel de ahora volvemos. Y debieron ser otros los que desalojaron la tienda, pq jamas volvieron y el cartel se quedo ahi puesto un tiempo
> Me llamo la atencion



Al enemigo que huye ... puente de plata...


----------



## Lester_33 (26 Abr 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Me recuerda a mi cuñao, que eligió el camino del Suicidio Demográfico. Cero hijos con 57 tacos. Cotizados 8 años en el mejor de los casos.



De abono servirá...


----------

